# Internet resources to help kids with homework



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

having seen my kids wrestling with "finding stuff on the internet", and given the mountains of homework they get, and likewise the mountains of great stuff out there... just figured it was in everyone's interests to share some of this  

eg  http://www.skwirk.com/p-u_s-16_u-306/geography-skills/nsw/geography - starters in geography
http://geography.about.com/  this one is brillinat, plus so many wild offshoots from the topic, hurricane names etc 

http://geography.about.com/od/findmaps/ig/Country-Maps/index.htm etc 
http://geography.about.com/od/countryinformation/ig/Country-Flags.--Az/index.htm
plenty more for maths etc.



> http://geography.about.com/od/physicalgeography/a/2007names.htm
> For every year, there is a pre-approved list of names for tropical storms and hurricanes. These lists have been generated by the National Hurricane Center since 1953. At first, the lists consisted of only female names; however, since 1979, the lists alternate between male and female.
> 
> Hurricanes are named alphabetically from the list in chronological order. Thus the first tropical storm or hurricane of the year has a name that begins with "A" and the second is given the name that begins with "B." The lists contain names that begin from A to W, but exclude names that begin with a "Q" or "U."
> ...



etc etc - I guess if they run out of letters/names, they start pinching next year's names ?

PS I'm reminded of the bloke in the Optus ad ... " Great Wall of China??  - Rabbits , son!! China had a lot of Rabbits!!  
PPS I met a Chinese Engineer who was working in the Pacific (Chinese Overseas Engineering Corpn - he has now returned to China) - just loved the internet  - spent all his free time "learning", without any Big Brothers looking over his shoulder etc.
PPS Another Chinese Engineer there was on a 3 year contract - during that time, his one and only child was born back in China  ( single child policy) , said her first words, took her first steps, - and he saw none of it .
 moral? - enjoy your kids folks


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

anyone gotta favourite unit conversion website?
this one is pretty straightforward and user friendly 
http://www.digitaldutch.com/unitconverter/

but if you need the strange ones ....
eg 1 chinese foot = 0.116 bamboos (?)
http://www.onlineconversion.com/length_all.htm

http://www.onlineconversion.com/

still gotta find one that says 1 sydney harbour = 560 GL

Also volume under the deck of the bridge ,  span of arch roughly 500m x height 50m x width 50m , subtract the start and end of the arch from the volume and you get near as dammin 1GL  (I think Sydney uses 1.5 GL per day, maybe in summer)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sydney_Harbour_Bridge#Description
and volume = 16GL if you take that extrusion as far as the Opera house 

and if you take that extrusion from south head to parramatta = 23 km approx, you get about 556GL which is 1 Sydney Harbour (all approx)



> Geologically, Port Jackson is a drowned river valley, .. It is 19 km long with an area of 55 km². The estuary's volume at high tide is 562,000 megalitres. (CALL THIS 560 GL) ...
> 
> In Australia the size of many bodies of water are referenced back to the size of Sydney Harbour, that is a body of water x is y times the size of the Sydney Harbour. For example:
> Lake Argyle, the Ord river dam and Australia's largest lake, is variously described as "18 times that of Sydney Harbour" [2], "8-13 times the size the volume of Sydney Harbour." [3], and "nine times the size of Sydney Harbour" [4]. (?? bit confused there  )
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> but if you need the strange ones ....
> http://www.onlineconversion.com/length_all.htm



never heard of half these lol, but might add some interest for the kids.  

light year (traditional) = 94.5 E 18 "hair's breadths".  = 9.454 E15 metres
whereas a 
light year (tropical) = 94.6 E18 "hair's breadths".

PS 1 "hairs breadth" is apparently 0.1mm (if anyones interested) - I suspect nobody could give a shinbone lol.

PPS THere's 0.8 of a pygme in an Argentinian pie , = pie [Argentinia],  which means you have some of him left over if you're making steak and pygmy pie 

1 river [Egypt] = 2km etc etc (bludy short river - they should ve called that a "creek" ??)


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

http://www.onlineconversion.com/energy.htm
Since tonight is the big energy reduction effort , 
1  US gallons of diesel = 49 kilowatt hours

probably sg of diesel is about 0.85, weight of a gallon = 3.2 kg say
then a ton of diesel 
(1000 kg say, or 300 gallons of diesel say) = 300x49 = 15,000 kilowatt hours say.
and a kiloton on diesel = 15,000,000 kilowatt hours 

Also since the world is getting nuclear
1 kiloton of explosive = only 1,162,222 kilowatt hours

?? must be a mistake. 

PS what's the conversion rate to carbon?


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

Doh, kilotons of TNT.
Looks like I just proved that TNT is less efficient than diesel.   
Still haven't got a clue how this converts to carbon (you there smurf? lol)


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 March 2007)

I'm here...

Petroleum fuels generally 34 - 41 MJ / litre. Highest for high sulphur heavy residual fuels, lowest for the high octane petrols, solvents etc.

LPG and ethanol both about 25 MJ / litre.

LPG and LNG both about 50 MJ / kilogram.

Oil products generally low 40's per kilogram.

Coal varies generally 10 - 30 MJ / Kg. 

Latrobe Valley (Vic, brown coal) about 10 MJ / Kg.

Anglesea (Vic, brown coal) about 15 MJ / Kg.

Fingal (Tas, sub-bituminous) about 25 MJ / Kg.

NSW and Queensland export grade coals generally high 20's to low 30's.

Firewood typically 16.2 MJ/ Kg as burned (20% moisture).

As for carbon, the mass (weight) of fossil fuel is basically carbon, moisture and impurities. Brown coal is up to 70% water but for everything else it's a lot lower. Each kilogram of dry fossil fuel burned produces roughly 3 kilograms of CO2.

Be careful converting the units, especially into electrical units, since conversion efficiency of fuel into electricity is generally quite low. It ranges from the low 20's into the 50's % for operating plants in Australia. Most of the big coal-fired plants are operating 27 - 30% (brown coal) or 33 - 40% (black coal) but there are exceptions. Both the best and worst efficiencies can be found in various gas-fired plant depending on type, age and usage. Hydro plant efficiency typically over 90% but there are some older staions that operate below 80% efficiency. I've no idea what the conversion efficiency of a wind turbine is (not that it really matters since wind isn't a scarce resource). 

As for Earth Hour, it didn't actually cut power demand that much. A bit of a blip but nothing of any real significance in terms of overall generation.


----------



## insider (31 March 2007)

yep... the internet is the best place to cut and paste your assignments from...


----------



## jtb (1 April 2007)

Smurf,

What about good ol' Collie black anthracite ?
_33 MJ our last report_
Chugging through 160t/hr up here atm (Collie WA) sitting on 340MW @ 2200hrs.

Wondering where the control room is on your avatar?

2020,

My personal favourite is www.howstuffworks.com.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

thanks smurf , brilliant as usual.
Hopefully the Earth Hour will still be a longterm success in at least reinforcing the environmental message, even if limited measureable effect and "token" as you say.

thanks also jtb   - plenty of general knowledge there for kids - and equally for adults like me lol.


----------



## insider (1 April 2007)

Hey 2020... do you know where you can buy one of those hand gliders like your avatar


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 April 2007)

jtb said:


> Smurf,
> 
> What about good ol' Collie black anthracite ?
> _33 MJ our last report_
> ...



Forgot about Collie... 

I'll send a PM re the control room etc to avoid taking the thread too far off-topic since energy was only an example and not the purpose of the thread.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

insider said:


> Hey 2020... do you know where you can buy one of those hand gliders like your avatar



insider, I don't know many options , but Bill Moyes was a pioneer, and hence a good place to start.  Bit like Hargraves, He used to tether himslf to the ground down at Stanwell ( I think) to fine tune his rogallo.    (these were the old triangular looking things - rather two isosceles triangles I guess - equal length of centrekeel as wingedges - they were developed during research for space - landings etc).   His son was world champion back in the early 80's.  And he was kind enough to give a few of us some tips in HK on his way back from the world championships.    Rogallos had glide ratio of about 4 to 1 , these days I think they are up around 12 to 1. 
http://www.moyes.com.au/

others here:-
http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=hang+gliders+australia&meta=

This is the bloke piloting the glider in the avatar - he was taking my daughter for a ride.  : - (no that's not my daughter lol). 
http://www.hanggliding.com.au/
I'd recommened you try before you buy.  talk to Chris at Sydney Hang Gliding Centre.  But be warned , you'll never be the same again - like pure adrenalin 

PS getting off the topic - lets just call this thread "homework for adults or kids" - maybe "kids of all ages"  lol.

PS I plan to take it up again - as soon as I get the mortgage down below 6 figures    (three of us owned one in the islands - self taught - I've seen it all mate - people doing somesaults with em tied to their backs, lol - people getting caught in the trees - the keel broke - and with 1600 feet straight down if the tree branches let go - Sadly, another glider pilot there - by far the best - returned to USA - since killed when the glue on the brand sticker on the prop of his microlite attacked the glue between the laminations  )

PS As for cut and pasting from internet direct into homework book - I guess the teachers might end up looking here as well ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

just reposting that brilliant post from noirua.
getta load of those lovely colours on earth .  The only planet that looks like a painting.  .  As someone once said, it would have made more sense to call it "Water" , rather than "Earth"

PS Antares is the brightest star in Scorpio - I like it  - it is the red coloured star at the heart of the Scorpion.   .   


> wikipedia ....Antares' name derives from the Greek Αντάρης, meaning "(holds) against Ares (Mars)", due to the similarity of its reddish hue to the appearance of the planet Mars. This distinctive coloration has made the star an object of interest to many societies throughout history. According to ancient Arab tradition, Antares is the warrior-poet Antar's star. Many of the old Egyptian temples are oriented so that the light of Antares plays a role in the ceremonies performed there. Some writers claim that it is the "lance star" referred to in the Biblical book of Job. ... also Persian references, India etc






> http://www.astro.uiuc.edu/~kaler/sow/antares.html ANTARES (Alpha Scorpii). A brilliant jewel set within the Milky Way, Antares guides us to one of the great constellations of the sky, the Zodiac's Scorpius (or Scorpio), the celestial scorpion, one of the few constellations that actually looks like what it represents. Antares, a class M (M1.5) red supergiant gleaming redly at the scorpion's heart, has a color similar to Mars. Since it is found within the Zodiac, which contains the apparent path of the Sun and planets, it is commonly mistaken for the red planet, a fact shown by its name, Antares, or "Ant-Ares," which means "like Mars," "Ares" being the Greek name for the god of war. This magnificent first magnitude (typically 0.96) star, shining opposite Betelgeuse, its counterpart in Orion, is ranked the 15th brightest in the sky. It is, however, a semi-regular variable that can change by several tenths of magnitude over a period of years. Its great distance of 600 light years reveals that it is truly luminous, to the eye over 10,000 times brighter than the Sun. Because it is cool, only about 3600 degrees Kelvin at its surface, it radiates a considerable amount of its light in the invisible infrared. When that is taken into account, the star becomes some 60,000 times brighter than the Sun.




I'm reminded of that maths question (dead simple really, but might interest kids)..
You have a piece of string that goes around the "equator" of an orange - ends just touch.   You  add 1 metre to the string, and make it into a circle equal distance from the orange all round.  Q:  How far off the orange is the string (i.e. difference in radius of string and orange?) closest of the following options:-
a) 1 inch
b) 150mm 
c) 300mm 

You repeat the exercise, but this time with the earth.  Piece of string around the equator - ( ignoring mountains etc) - add 1 metre to the length of string - make a circle so that the string is equally off the surface all the way around the earth - how high off the earth?
a) 1 inch
b) 150mm 
c) 300mm 

Ditto for Jupiter (or the sun - using fireproof string )

Answer its the same in all cases , i.e. 1000/2/pi = 159mm


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

600 light years to Antares...
points to ponder..
1 light second = 300,000 km 
(which is just another way to say that the speed of light is 300,000 km / sec )
Speed of light first measured accurately in 1670 !! - amazing !! 
so in 1 second, a light beam would bounce between Sydney and Brisbane 300 times approx. (assuming that the curvature didnt get in the way )
I'm sure there are other rivetting ways to look at the speed of light 
How “old” are the light rays from the moon, for instance?  385,000 km = I make it just over 1 second
http://btc.montana.edu/ceres/Worlds/earthmoon.htm


> http://www.colorado.edu/physics/2000/waves_particles/lightspeed_evidence.html How has the speed of light been measured?
> 
> That's a very good question. In the early 17th century, many scientists believed that there was no such thing as the "speed of light"; they thought light could travel any distance in no time at all
> 
> ...






> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_of_light
> The speed of light in a vacuum is an important physical constant denoted by the letter c for constant or the Latin word celeritas meaning "swiftness". It is the speed of all electromagnetic radiation in a vacuum, not just visible light.
> 
> In metric units, c is exactly 299,792,458 metres per second (1,079,252,848.8 km/h). Note that this speed is a definition, not a measurement, since the fundamental SI unit of length, the metre, has been defined since October 21, 1983 in terms of the speed of light: one metre is the distance light travels in a vacuum in 1/299,792,458 of a second. Converted to imperial units, the speed of light is approximately 186,282.397 miles per second, or 670,616,629.384 miles per hour, or almost one foot per nanosecond



finally on Antares... http://www.astro.uiuc.edu/~kaler/sow/antares.html again


> Antares, with a mass of 15 to 18 solar masses, probably does not have much time left to it. It is massive enough someday to develop an iron core and eventually to explode as a brilliant supernova. The event may be a million years off, an astronomical blink of an eye; or it may occur tonight, so keep a watch on one of the great stars of the nighttime sky.



sorry folks, I find this stuff fascinating - gonna wait up late tonight and see if I see Antares blow up  - or rather , to see if it blew up 600 years ago.!


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

Montana Uni seems pretty switched on (NASA involvement?). - although mostly "activities" for you to fill in, there is still a lot of good oil.  eg the following "photo" of the planets 
http://btc.montana.edu/ceres/html/PlanetSizes/planet01.html

Some people have a method of remembering this sequence - personally I keep forgetting 

http://btc.montana.edu/ceres/html/SiteMap.html#one
http://btc.montana.edu/ceres/html/SiteMap.html#twentysix , etc

for example...
Big bang:- http://btc.montana.edu/ceres/html/Universe/uni1.html#activity1

PS gotta feeling that Pluto no longer qualifies - although no doubt, yet again, the experts will argue on that.  
PS makes a change from arguing about religion or politics Iguess


----------



## insider (1 April 2007)

thanx 2020

Do you need a license or experience


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

insider said:


> a license or experience



They have a system of ranking various sites, and skill levels - I'm not the best to ask   They used to talk of "Hang 1" , Hang 2 etc - Like "Hang 10" has nothing to do with surfboards ok? lol.  I notice this is pretty recent on the topic...


> http://www.fai.org/hang_gliding/
> CIVL stands for "Commission Internationale de Vol Libre" and is the Hang Gliding and Paragliding Commission of FAI. CIVL oversees many aspects of these sports: safety, international competitions (cross-country, aerobatic, landing accuracy), world records and environmental affairs.
> 
> "Let your life be a dream, and dream be a reality"
> ...



Lol, there's a great quote here (plus a lot of other stuff - including ranking ofindividuals)
"Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore"
http://www.davisstraub.com/OZ/9.099

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of earth,
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sun ward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds, --and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of --Wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hovering there
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air...
Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark or even eagle flew --
And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod
The high un-trespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

John Gillespie Magee,jr 1922 - 1944. (written more or less whilst test flying a new Spitfire or some such around the time of Battle of Britain - poem was virtually finished when he touched down - later killed in a crash - I posted some detail on poetry thread)  Sorry - back to your question, speak to the Greg Moyes or Chris or similar. 

PPS those planets ? My Vitamin Enriched Macca Junkfood - Still Under Nourished Punkfood " (?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

constellations, courtesy of Uni of Illinois
eg again using Antares as an example...
http://www.astro.uiuc.edu/~kaler/sow/sow.html
http://www.astro.uiuc.edu/~kaler/sow/sowlist.html
also .. http://www.astro.uiuc.edu/~kaler/sow/cm6.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2007)

To find south pole .. .(despite the fact that 99% of you already know )

PS This only works at night  I'm sure everyone also knows the one about finding North (by day), point the 12 of watch towards sun, bisect angle between 12 and hourhand, etc etc.  (or as someone once said - swing watch around above your head, let it go, it always goes west )


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

here's a thought for the day - you're on a desert island, and you need to know your longitude and latitude.  
1. stick a stick in the ground, measure the angle of the shadow, (max on any day) 
2. average over 6 months gives you latitude (co-angle whatever its called - 90 degress minus slope of shadow, like at the equator the slope would be average 90, and your latitude nil)
3. on any day measure the time on two occasions , one with a shadow just less than max slope (just before local "noon") and one on the other side of noon with the same slope -  the average time gives you noon (you need your watch on Greenwich), and calculate 15 degrees per hour gives you longitude. 
4. After which you dial up on your mobile phone and ask directory assistance for the number of any fishermen who operate in your area 

PS gotta feelin it wouldn't work too well at north or south pole , but then you should know where you are because,  -  it'll be real cold, ok  
and if you can't decide whether you're at the north or south pole ... you deserve to be lost!.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

PS you're at the north pole , and you want to catch a polar bear .
well you cut a hole in the ice, and you wait till he comes up and peers into the hole, then .. you kick him in the icehole.
PPS why dont polar bears eat penguins - ? -  poles apart


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

So you're at sea with your eye about 3m (10 feet) above sea level
and you see an island peak (that you know is 300m (1000 feet) high, and you want to know how far it is.
(Firstly I'll give the boring maths, then a shortcut.)



> http://geography.about.com/library/faq/blqzdiameter.htm
> What is the diameter of the earth?
> The diameter of the earth at the equator is 7,926.41 miles (12,756.32 kilometers).
> But, if you measure the earth through the poles the diameter is a bit shorter - 7,901 miles (12,715.43 km). This the earth is a tad wider (25 miles / 41 km) than it is tall, giving it a slight bulge at the equator. This shape is known as an ellipsoid or more properly, geoid (earth-like).



Here's the boring maths


> Lets say mean diameter of 12740km, and radius = approx 6370km
> So based on this sketch, the height of the observer above sea level is Ze, = 3m = 10 feet, and the height of the mountain is Zm = 300m = 1000feet.
> 
> then first distance from you to horizon = AH is given by
> ...



Shortcut is as follows.
distance in nautical miles = sqrt (eye height in feet) + sqrt (peak height in feet)
i.e. sqrt (10 feet) + sqrt (1000 feet) = 3.3 + 33 = 36 nautical miles . 

PS now you can calculate how long it'll take you to paddle there assuming there's no wind 
Gotta feeling I twigged to this one whilst becalmed somewhere in the tropics - Actually I saw an active volcano once - near Solomons  - pretty close to the epicentre of last night's 8.1 richter EQ now I think about it .

PPS Concerning the desert island one (#20) - you don't average the slope of the shadow from the stick for 6 months  - should read "the average of the slope today , and the slope in 6 months time"


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

Since I'm sure there are more people out there interested in astrology than in astronomy... .. Here's a website wil all the zodiac constellations.  
http://www.astro.uiuc.edu/~kaler/celsph.html#zodiac
just click on the table "THE CLASSICAL ASTRONOMICAL ZODIAC"
(and you get the option of the stars with or without labels - without might help to identify them at night ).  

Aries (Ram)April 19 
Taurus (Bull) May 15  
Gemini (Twins) June 21 
Cancer (Crab) July 21  
Leo (Lion) August 11 
Virgo (Maiden) September 17  
Libra (Scales) November 1 
Scorpius (Scorpion) November 24  
Sagittarius (Archer) December 18 
Capricornus (Water Goat) January 20  
Aquarius (Water Bearer) February 17 
Pisces (Fishes) March 12 

PS Here's Gemini,  (Just for you Prospector 
a) see if you can see twins in that set of squiggles
b) bludy good imagination in the old days, yes?
c) looks about as convincing as some of the trading graphs around here 
d) ask Freeball if that is also voyeuristic in his eyes, lol - he'll probably say - "hell yes , !! but you're the one drawing all the sexy pictures!!" lol. 


> http://www.astro.uiuc.edu/~kaler/celsph.html#zodiac
> Gemini (the Twins), the most northerly constellation of the zodiac, appears here lying on its side. Gemini contains the Summer Solstice, passed by the Sun on the first day of northern summer. The eclipic passes just north of Wasat. Mekbuda, Zeta Gem, is one of the sky's four bright Cepheid variable stars. Sigma Gem is almost hidden by the line connecting Castor and Pollux.



 Sounds like a lot of Pollux to me.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

I thoroughly recommend that every kid be made to watch each and every one of these experiments 
http://www.abc.net.au/science/features/whyisitso/


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 April 2007)

http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words/authors.html
Top site this one - includes some books complete ( eg Defoe's "Robinson Crusoe")

I can imagine Defoe ringing up his publisher asking for an extension of time for the final draft of his book 
"But we can't make exceptional arrangements for everyone!!"
"ahh c'mon , just a day or two !!! "
"trouble with you is you think you're Robinson Crusoe" 

These are seriously old jokes, but maybe the kids havent heard them
"The only bloke who used to get everything done by Friday was Robinson Crusoe" etcetc 

Also the entire novel Animal Farm ( Orwell) also 1984 etc etc (heaps of others) On our Selection etc
http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words/authors/O/OrwellGeorge/prose/AnimalFarm/chapter_1.html 
http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words/authors/O/OrwellGeorge/prose/NineteenEightyFour/index.html
http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/w...eele/prose/onourselection/ourselection01.html

huck finn etc 
http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words/authors/T/TwainMark/prose/huckfinn/index.html

Shakespeare already typed for you  - pretty handy for searching out quotes - just use Cntrl+F...
then a quick copy and paste, and vwala - homework finished .    
http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words/authors/S/ShakespeareWilliam/index.html   e.g. :-
http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words/authors/S/ShakespeareWilliam/play/hamlet/hamletact5s1.html


> HAMLET How long will a man lie i’ the earth ere he rot?
> 
> FIRST CLOWN  I’ faith, if he be not rotten before he die—as we have many pocky corses now-a-days, that will scarce hold the laying in—he will last you some eight year or nine year: a tanner will last you nine year.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 April 2007)

Assuming kids ( of all ages) occasionally need to translate Latin quotes, here's a repost of a previous one... includes some humourous takes as well 

For instance try getting your kids to understand the finer points of  "Carpe Diem" , much easier would be .."Da mihi sis bubulæ frustrum assæ, solana tuberosa in modo gallico fricta, ac quassum lactatum coagulatum crassum."  



> Carpe diem ,  Translation: "Pluck the day." By Horace, Odes I,11,8, to Leuconoe: carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero ("take hold of the day, believing as little as possible in the next"). A common mistranslation is "seize the day," however the verb in the imperative form for "seize" would be "cape."






> Da mihi sis bubulæ frustrum assæ, solana tuberosa in modo gallico fricta, ac quassum lactatum coagulatum crassum. ...Translation: Give me a hamburger, french fries, and a thick shake




http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Latin_proverbs


> There are also some "mock quotes":-
> 
> Carpe jugulum ..Translation: "Go for the throat."
> The title of a Terry Pratchett novel and the motto of the Von Magpyr family of vampires in that novel.
> ...




Other sites to check meanings etc :- http://proverbs.bestlatin.net/
http://www.findia.net/ - finally had success looking for meaning of 
"dum vivimus, vivamus" =  "while we live let us live" . (you seem to have to type in (almost) the entire quote when you enquire - not just the first couple of words)


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 April 2007)

Here's a repost of excerpt from #85 on poetry thread .

TRANSLATIONS
http://translation2.paralink.com/  this website very kindly translates things into other languages for you.  

Incidentally I translated "Here's a repost of excerpt " from Englidh to French , 
got
"voici un rapport d'un extrait"

then I translated back ,and got "Here is a report of an extract" 
pretty close I guess 

Likewise :-
start with:- 
 common mistranslation is "seize the day," however the verb in the imperative form for "seize" would be "cape." 

to French becomes :-
la mauvaise traduction commune est "saisissent le jour," pourtant le verbe dans la forme urgente pour "saisit" serait "le cap".

back again :-
poor common translation is " grab the day, " however the verb in urgent form for "grabs" " the cape " would be. 

PS "Carpe Diem" really means "Pluck the day" - 
Whereas " I've had one long Carpe of a Diem"  means "I've had one long Plucking Day!!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 April 2007)

Wikiquotes :-  http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Main_Page 
millions there 
e.g. a couple of quotes that kids might find useful 
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mother
You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can't fool mom.  ..Anonymous 

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Children
"If children grew up according to early indications, we should have nothing but geniuses." --Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
"The thing that impresses me the most about America is the way parents obey their children." --King Edward VIII
"Too often we give children answers to remember rather than problems to solve." --Roger Lewin 
etc 

Maybe this will get kids motivated to check out some of these websites, like really cool stuff   :-

Note they also have quotes from the movie as well as from the book  
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Lord_of_the_Rings JRR Tolkien


> Foreword to the Second Edition (October 1966)
> The prime motive was the desire of a tale-teller to try his hand at a really long story that would hold the attention of readers, amuse them, delight them, and at times maybe excite them or deeply move them.
> 
> Some who have read the book, or at any rate have reviewed it, have found it boring, absurd, or contemptible; and I have no cause to complain, since I have similar opinions of their works, or of the kinds of writing that they evidently prefer.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://whitewolf.newcastle.edu.au/words/authors.html
> Top site this one - includes some books complete ( eg Defoe's "Robinson Crusoe")




http://www.bartleby.com/   is another good website for poems quotes etc 

for quotes (only)
http://www.wisdomquotes.com/

also for 
http://quotations.about.com/
eg...
http://quotations.about.com/od/poemlyric1/Poem_Lyrics_Some_of_the_Best_Poems_sorted_by_poet.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

This site is to teach kids how to think laterally - get your heads down and study , brats !!http://www.dribbleglass.com/Jokes/homer-simpson.htm

Apparently submitted by "fans". - more like some religious cult members you'd think  


> I'd love to go to church, honey, but I've got a lot of work to do around the bed. Submitted by Craig M.
> 
> I bet Einstein turned himself all sorts of colors before he invented the light bulb. Submitted by Chris C.
> 
> ...




Also kids, take heart!! - and think laterally when you apply for a job.
And remember If Homer can do it , anyone can do it 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Homer_Simpson's_jobs 


> Default Job
> Nuclear Safety Inspector
> His day job and main source of income.
> Unnamed job in nuclear power plant, sector 7-G
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

Introduction to politics.
http://animatedtv.about.com/od/homersimpson/a/homerpres.htm
Homer for President.



> Homer Simpson's Campaign Platform
> 
> A friend to one, a friend to all. (Except Flanders.)
> 
> ...


----------

